# Онемение в руках и ногах, пояснице



## Андрей 2681 (6 Янв 2022)

Онемение произошло очень быстро. 20 минут. Пролежал в больнице 2 недели кололи   Преднизалон внутремышачно, и капельницы магнезией,гипарин, трамодол. Делвли мрт. Сказали что на позвоночнике есть вопаление. Ходил с ходунками, встать на ноги не получалось.  Выписали. После заболел кавидом ещё 2 недели лечения  уже дома. Сейчас чувствительность появляется. Хожу плохо, на поверхности кожи появляется что прикоснулся к телу. Диагноз мейлит и энцефаломейлит, соп.Эритемия. прошёл уже месяц.


----------



## La murr (6 Янв 2022)

@Андрей 2681, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

